# Syslinux/initramfs: Unable to mount root fs

## manuels

Hallo zusammen,

ich boote syslinux von einem USB-Stick mit Initramfs.

Beim Booten bekomm ich allerdings immer diese Fehlermeldung:

```
VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
```

Die syslinux.cfg sieht so aus:

```
default linux

label linux

kernel bzImage

append ro initrd=initfs.gz init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs root=/dev/ram0  scandelay=5 loop=root.sqsh real_root=/dev/loop0
```

Und das initramfs habe ich so erstellt:

```
genkernel --do-keymap-auto --no-install --arch-override=x86 all --no-clean --no-mrproper --makeopts=-j5
```

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, was da falsch läuft?

Achja, hier ls -l /mnt/usb:

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   2480144 Jan 15 16:42 bzImage

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root       134 Jan 15 16:42 initfs.gz

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root      9340 Jan 22  2005 ldlinux.sys

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 314392576 Jan 15 14:40 root.sqsh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root       150 Jan 15 16:47 syslinux.cfg

```

----------

## manuels

keiner ne Idee?

----------

## manuels

echt nich???

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig bitte mal deine linuxrc Datei.

Dort müsste stehen, wann wie und wo dein Root-FS gemountet werden soll.

Wahrscheinlich versucht das Skript es von /dev/loop0 ($real_root) zu mounten.

Gibt es denn überhautp unter diesem /dev/loop0 ein FS?

Tobi

----------

